# You are finished



## Ssaurabi

I just wanted to know the grammar of this phrase in japanese, I want to know the expression,  for example in a fight u say to ur opponent, U finished!, when u gonna do ur last movement,  in spanish would be, Estas acabado!.

Thanks.


----------



## kuuzoku

_I hear 止めだ  (todome da) but only in video games and whatnot. _It literally means "It is the finishing blow."

A native Japanese speaker could probably give a better answer.


----------



## Ssaurabi

Thanks for the idea.

I just ear something like owarida. But i'm not sure?

If or someone else could give the translation for this please

Thanks again


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.
Your ear was excellent.
It should have been;
Owarida!
おわりだ！
終わりだ！
終わり・だ！
owari-da！

In Japanese the subject(you) is usually omitted.
_kisama-wa owari-da _might be the full sentence.
kisama-wa=abrupt version of "anata-wa" =you
owari=end (noun)
da= abrupt version of "desu" ＝be, is, are
_You are the "end"._


----------



## rukiak

I often hear これで終わりだ but it is overfamiliar.

I recommend for examples:
　「グッバイ、子猫ちゃん。」
 or say 
　「さようなら。」 with a soft and sad voice.


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.
I would like to asak Ssaurabi,
Might it be "You*'re* finished"?

If so, another Japanese might be;
終わったな。
owatta-na.

owatta is the past tense of the verb "owaru".


Hi, Kuuzoku.
Todomeda! is also very good in the situation, or even better than owarida!.
 Of course todomeda is a dirty, abrupt word.
I would like to ask you the difference of "You finished!" and "You're finished!".


----------



## Ssaurabi

Excellent! Thank you guys for ur help, be well. 


Ciao


----------



## kuuzoku

Hello, I didn't know he heard something but thought he was intrigued to learn an applicable expression. 

Hello Wishfull,

As for the difference between "You're finished" and "You finished" is that "You're finished" is something you say to somebody you're about to fire,etc or in extreme cases get into a rather severe fight(this would like I said would probably only apply to dramas and the sort.)

You are right, "you finished" used like this doesn't make any sense. It would be used however, in the sense of "Are 'you finished' with such and such task?"


----------



## Wishfull

kuuzoku said:


> Hello, I didn't know he heard something but thought he was intrigued to learn an applicable expression.
> 
> Hello Wishfull,
> 
> As for the difference between "You're finished" and "You finished" is that "You're finished" is something you say to somebody you're about to fire,etc or in extreme cases get into a rather severe fight(this would like I said would probably only apply to dramas and the sort.)
> 
> You are right, "you finished" used like this doesn't make any sense. It would be used however, in the sense of "Are 'you finished' with such and such task?"



Thank you, Kuuzoku.　I got it.

This might be "out of scope" or "should-be-another-thread", but I want to ask one more thing.
C3PO in STAR WARS often said, "You're doomed."   (edit; Sorry, to say it correctly;"We're doomed", but please think about "You're doomed.")
I think "You're doomed" and "You're finished" have very close meaning, am I right?
Both theatrical, not-often-to-hear-in-our-daily-talk expressions, right?
You're doomed.=You're finished.=終わったな。もう終わりだな。


----------



## kuuzoku

Hello, sorry for the late reply. 

Yes, you are right. "You are doomed" and "You are finished" have similar meanings. Also, they are not regularly heard in regular conversation.(The closest thing would be again firing somebody from a job (only "you're finished" however, "you're doomed" would sound very strange). But this is just an another way of saying "you're fired!")

Some food for thought: when I hear "you are doomed" I have an inkling that correlates it to the immediate future rather than now which is what I think of when I hear "you're finished."


----------

